# Little darlings.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

They are absolutly gorgeous stunning eye colour

viv xx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning..love the first pic..


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Adorable! Love the eye colour.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Ahh, I'd love a cat like those one day, I think they are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Alright - that's enough now  Far too much cuteness in those kittens, I can't cope with it any more 
They most definitely belong on a chocolate box lid. I'd seriously consider getting them a modelling contract now before they get much older :thumbup: Not that they won't always be stunners.
Too gorgeous for words really.


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Are they Ragdoll cats? What are they like? I have read wonderful things about Ragdolls.

I'm not very good with cat breeds, as I only know a certain few.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Minny-Moo said:


> Are they Ragdoll cats? What are they like? I have read wonderful things about Ragdolls.
> 
> I'm not very good with cat breeds, as I only know a certain few.


They are indeed ragdolls. If you click on the link in Raggs signature you can see his gorgeous cats.


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> They are indeed ragdolls. If you click on the link in Raggs signature you can see his gorgeous cats.


Thank-You! Will have a look now


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

awww thank you Lynn.......


----------

